# Falconry lesson



## cdub (Nov 19, 2010)

In response to Ray's post about his backyard raptor, I was reminded to post some images from my recent up-close encounter with some raptors. I was invited to the British School of Falconry in Manchester, VT for some handling and training exercises. We were working with Harris' Hawks. Very cool! I learned husbandry and responsibility for a bird of prey is very time consuming, and a precise science, especially to keep the birds in proper shape for hunting.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 19, 2010)

WOW!!!!!! Great experience!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2010)

That and Orvis flyfishing lessons sounds like a perfect weekend!


----------



## Clark (Nov 19, 2010)

A truelly royal outing!

Will you continue?


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 19, 2010)

wow... nice! and a gorgeous Harris's!!


----------



## cdub (Nov 19, 2010)

My grandfather was a falconer, originally from Scotland. He died before he could pass the skills on to my father. I would love to ressurect the family tradition, but falconry requires a significant time investment. I simply do not have it. Maybe later in life!


----------



## etex (Nov 19, 2010)

Awesome pics!! Looks like you had a super time on your outing!


----------



## Hera (Nov 19, 2010)

Wonderful, I'm a bird lover and we have a resident population of Coopers in the neighborhood. WHat a great time!!


----------



## Candace (Nov 19, 2010)

Now, if they can be trained to pick off tree rats...hmmmm...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2010)

Pretty bird!

I thought Harrises were bigger. But I'll bet it was plenty heavy on your arm.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 20, 2010)

Must have been An experience!!! Jean


----------



## cdub (Nov 24, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Pretty bird!
> 
> I thought Harrises were bigger. But I'll bet it was plenty heavy on your arm.



Actually, the hawks weighed in at just under 1.5 lbs. They look heavy, but its all hollow bones and feathers. They are so graceful and gentle too (well except when they are dismantling a shrew). I could barely feel it on my arm. We handled an eagle as well, and it only weight about 5 lbs.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 24, 2010)

Did he catch the snack in the last photo or was it "one they prepared earlier"? I'm wondering how quickly he could get on a plane to fix an Indian myna problem I'm having.


----------



## cdub (Nov 25, 2010)

The snack in the last photo was a defrosted partridge quarter with feathers still attached. The trainer attached it to a string and the hawk snatched it out of the air with the most agile act of aggression I've ever witnessed.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 25, 2010)

Just aired this morning on HBO, Real Sports with Bryant Gumbel, had a segment on falconry in Austria - very interesting - set your recorder!


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 25, 2010)

Super cool! I envy your experience. 

(Somehow methinks a history of a long and sometimes-troubled relationship with a Salmon-Crested Cockatoo doesn't count as falconry.) :rollhappy:


----------

